
LinkedIn not using its own developed feature - mbchandar
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-using-its-own-developed-feature-balachandar-muruganantham/?published=t
======
duxup
I always wonder about that feature.

It makes it so easy to apply... but then again I'm probabbly not the guy who
they want to apply so do they really want to use that feature? The sheer
volume of irrelevant applications would seem to potentially skyrocket.

~~~
iamdave
I don't think anyone is really meant to apply to something with such a
friction-less application process. Seems like a vacuum to suck in resumes and
pad pipeline. I'm either jaded or more experienced than I was before but I
almost avoid those 'ez-apply' buttons now with as much fervor as I do the
applications that ask for a resume _and then_ make you fill out a bunch of
text fields duplicating the data that's already on a nicely formatted PDF
document you uploaded two steps ago.

Inb4 a recruiter comes in and tells me how their job is "hard" and the
inherent necessity of treating job applicants like annoying buzzing little
flies and how it's everyone _elses_ fault that tech hiring is more broken than
a dirigible that hit the ground at warp 10.

~~~
duxup
I hear ya, I'm job hunting these days and it is just demoralizing and
draining.... more so than work ever has been.

I do hit those ez apply buttons but I'm so tired I'm skeptical of them too,
and skeptical every job being just someone leveling up their recruiter score
with X resumes!

I could really go for a lot less of "I was looking at your resume" and then we
talk and it is clear they did not ... ever do so. Even after I tell them about
something on and and they still didn't comprehend it. _sigh_.

I did fill out an application form recently that was way more free form, and
the application form asked me at the end what I thought of their form with
just one text box and a "I liked it" or "I didn't like it" option. I never
heard from them (I didn't expect to) but I still think better of their company
because of it. It's the small things.

